# Landeron Based Driva



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I picked this up over the weekend - it was in a right state but has cleaned up quite nicely, but I know nothing about it (can't even identify the movement although I know it's a Landeron), so if anybody can shed any light, I'd appreciate it.





(not sure how much this one will help, but it's on my photobucket account, so thought I'd include it)


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Forgot to mention - this is a single button chrono


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Likely a Hanh Landeron 2 movement. Google it, there are quite a few results to wade through. 

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i posted in the other thread you made about it saying i thought it was a hanh lever landeron (the hahn lever has a 30min register the landeron 2 a 45 min one)

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=83236


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks chaps, I'm not sure if it is a Hahn, there is a bridge at about 8 o clock which is horseshoe shaped, it has a jewel in the bridge and all of the Landeron movements I've seen on the web don't have this - I'll take a closer look at the type 2.

Pugster, I'm aware of your earlier reply and I wasn't ignoring it (apologies if I didn't respond) but that was a "Woo-hoo, look what I got!" thread, and this one is more of a quest for information. I've never owned a Landeron based watch and know nothing about them, so it's just a request for information to expand my knolwedge really


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Just as a reference, this is an illustration of the Type 2 movement, and I've highlighted in red the bridge which is causing me to doubt that it's the same as mine - I'm in a hotel at the moment, so can't get a close-up shot of my movement, but you can make out the bridge with jewel in the shot with the watch standing upright



Cheers

Richard


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i can see what you are saying now, i cant find anything else to match it :/ , theres no indication under the balance /usual places?


----------

